# What is this part ???



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

I found this part in my spare tire well. It's made of plastic and is a hexagon shape. It has a BMW logo on it and a part number 36.13-1 180 626. Looks like it's supposed to open something

Some pic's are attached........

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wheel centercap remover


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

Can you explain more. I'm not familiar with the item your talking about.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Ummm.....

I don't know about removing the center cap, but I believe that is what goes between your wheel and the big nut that holds your spare tire in place. :dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

It takes off the center cap of your wheels if you have a cap that covers the lug nuts. The Style 7's on my 5er have a cap that looks like that.

For example, if you look at this style 8 wheel, 








that center cap would be removed by that tool. Then you can get to the lugs nuts underneath.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If you have a wheel that has a hexagonal center, you need a way to take it off to get to the lug bolts. You fit this over the centercap, put the lug wrench on the back (note that it's 17mm just like a lug bolt head) and twist.

I recently had to buy something similar for a set of wheels I bought that didn't come with one.


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks like it's a tool to remove the center cap. It's not obvious in the pic's, but there is no hole through the center, so I don't think it goes on top of your spare tire under the large nut.

Thanx for the help everyone.


----------

